# A few question about budgies,(feeding,taking outdoors)



## Dany (Mar 10, 2018)

Hello,it's been a while since i posted my first threat,so i'll post a new one again because i need a few tips.First i'll tell update on my budgies.
They are quite tamed now but again they're not fully tamed though,in my past thread i said they're running from me when i want them to perch on my finger,and now i just place my finger next to them or between them and they perch on my finger on their own on their own will but sometimes i just need to touch their legs and that's it.I made a improvised perch for them,i found some plastic stick and i put it under my TV,so that's where they hang out when they're out of their cage ,and only time when they don't wanna perch on my hand is when they're on that plastic stick.
They're not afraid (well just a little,little bit) of hand feeding,i started letting them out of the cage and placing them on that plastic stick about for a week/half a week,and i wanted to see if they wanted to it food from my hand and they flew away,after 3-4 days i tried again by placing a grain of millet on my fingertip and they ate it,and i tried to feed them from my hand in various ways,as i said placing a grain my fingertip,having a grain of millet between my thumb and forefinger,and at the end on my palm,they were a bit scared/nervous at first after i tried to feed them from my palm (male was more nervous),but they started to ate from my palm and man...that was fantastic feeling,having that little creature eating from your hand was absolutely amazing ,and i moved my hand a bit from them and the female jumped on my palm and she started to eat it from my palm and that was ever greater feeling ,couple of tries the male jumped too,so i feed them both from different hands having them both on same/different hands at the same time is so great .
And yes now questions,my budgies are around 2 months old i think,so what food should i feed them with?i feed them with some seed mix since i got them,it says that it contains:yellow,white and red millet,canary grass seed,oat groats,flax seed,safflower seed,peanut,black sunflower seed,stripped sunflower seed,niger seed,white sorghum,red sorghum,corn flour,wheat flour,carotene,alfalfa meal (i don't know if it's all in there though :/),that's the only food i feed them with,so what about fruits and vegetables do they eat vegetables too?,should i feed them with those too?,the man from who i buyed them said i shouldn't feed them with fruits and vegetables untill they get a bit older,so how old they need to be until i can feed them with fruits and vegetables?
And should i taking them outdoors inside of their cage,i mean will they get sick or something?,I took them outdoors today for about half an hour and the temperature was like 20-23 celsius degrees which is around 70 fahrenheit i think,just a nice spring day ,with a tiny bit of wind sometimes.
And they're still kinda scared and they fly away when i show some unfamiliar object to them.So that was my update on them and my questions.Thank you .


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad to hear your budgies are doing well.

With regard to diet, you can find everything you need to know in the following threads:

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/315033-healthy-diet-your-budgie.html
http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/309849-quality-seed-mix.html
http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles...ttlebones-mineral-blocks-manu-clay-roses.html
http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-holistic-natural-remedies/103936-apple-cider-vinegar.html

It is fine to take your budgies outdoors on warm days as long as they are safely secured in their cage with no means of escape. 
The budgies must be supervised at all times when you have them outdoors as predators sometimes attack cages with budgies in them so you must be right there with them.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Best wishes!

*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

That’s great to hear about your budgies . 

I second the advice from FaeryBee about not leaving your birds outside unattended. Even with a secure latch, we’ve heard too many stories about outdoor predatory animals still getting to the birds. It might not seem like it can be done through 1/2” bar spacing, but it can. 

Great information in the links above too, regarding budgie diet. See you around .


----------

